# Here we go again.  Cold blooded execution of deputy.



## AZ Jim (Aug 29, 2015)

> *Suspect Arrested in 'Execution' of Texas Deputy
> *
> A man is in custody and facing a capital murder charge in connection with the deadly shooting of a Texas law enforcement officer that officials called a "cold-blooded assassination."
> 
> ...


https://gma.yahoo.com/texas-sheriff...-station-102621864--abc-news-topstories.html#


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 29, 2015)

Brutal. From behind in the head supposedly with more shots while on ground. Conflicting reports on suspect. Wonder if he'll even allow himself to be captured or will take himself out.

PEACE


----------



## ~Lenore (Aug 29, 2015)

*Yes the black gangster who shot the white Deputy has been arrested. 

Being white and being in law enforcement is now more dangerous than it ever was.

*http://abc13.com/news/suspect-charged-in-shooting-death-of-harris-co-deputy/961336/


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 29, 2015)

Cowardly act by a coward.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2015)

Is it any safer being a non white police officer?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Is it any safer being a non white police officer?



I just found this, and it says fewer than 5% of the slain officers were black.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...illed-in-the-line-of-duty-racial-demographics


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmm, that certainly opens up a lot of questions.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2015)

_In hundreds of police departments across the country, the percentage of whites on the force is more than 30 percentage points higher than in the communities they serve, according to an analysis of a government survey of police departments._ 
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-gap-in-americas-police-departments.html?_r=0


----------



## BobF (Aug 30, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> _In hundreds of police departments across the country, the percentage of whites on the force is more than 30 percentage points higher than in the communities they serve, according to an analysis of a government survey of police departments._
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-gap-in-americas-police-departments.html?_r=0



Meaning what?    That fewer non whites are applying?    That fewer non whites are qualifying?    That ?    Those graphs and charts don't tell us much about why.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2015)

BobF - You have to ask?  Really?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Yes the black gangster who shot the white Deputy has been arrested.
> Being white and being in law enforcement is now more dangerous than it ever was.
> *



It's unfortunate when an officer is senselessly killed by a black man, or when a black man is senselessly killed by a trigger happy cop. 

 Good reputable police officers who have been on the job for years feared this would happen because of all the younger hotshot cops who are poorly trained with an 'us against them' war mentality and also have anger issues. Those who hide behind their badge to take lives for traffic stops, confront citizens for no valid reason, or escalate an intense situation with their own bad attitudes.

  Good officers want the departments to address the issue that has been happening for decades, retrain where needed and stop the senseless murders of citizens by law enforcement.  Maybe when that is dealt with, citizens will not be so angry, but it will take a long time.  They know that this bad behavior is a negative reflection on the entire force.

I'm very sad about that deputy and his family who is now grieving, but I'm equally sad about the man who was shot numerous times in the back for a petty traffic stop, he's no longer here, and his family is also grieving their loss.

There are lots of good police officers on the streets of the United States, hopefully we can rid ourselves of the bad ones, so these things won't continue to happen to innocent victims on both sides of the fence.


----------



## drifter (Aug 30, 2015)

I know we don't always look at things this way but with so many cops killing so many blacks across the country isn'  it only logical, maybe fair that more blacks would be killing more police when the opportunity arises. Just saying. It seems as logical as weapons being available to everyone and everyone carrying a weapon everywhere they go. The shootee may sometimes shoot back. Isn't that the law of nature. I'm surprised more white cops are not ambushed. Again just saying what's good for the goose is good for the gooser. Maybe you quit shooting me and i quit shooting you. Maybe not.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 30, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> _In hundreds of police departments across the country, the percentage of whites on the force is more than 30 percentage points higher than in the communities they serve, according to an analysis of a government survey of police departments._
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-gap-in-americas-police-departments.html?_r=0



Not qualifying or being hired for police or many government jobs actually could include "a" criminal record, failure to pass a drug test, psychological test (written or oral), a written general math & english test, a physical and/or fitness test, a lie detector test etc. Many departments are having trouble finding candidates with little or no drug use history. I knew over weight out of shape people who complain that fitness tests are unfair. Some departments in this day and age of high immigration need officers who speak a second language. For over a decade there have been departments in Florida asking for French or Creole speakers because of the large growing Haitian population. Some departments give court mandated preferences to minorities(all minorities) and veterans.

But the number one reason for not getting hired in most government jobs is not having a politician on your resume/application or not having a politician to pull strings for you. I've seen it too many times. Like many jobs it's who you know.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I just found this, and it says fewer than 5% of the slain officers were black.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...illed-in-the-line-of-duty-racial-demographics



Likely because the percentage of white officers on the force is 80% blacks make up less than 15%, give it time, I'm sure the amount of dead black cops will catch up out number and all will be right with the world for some people.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2015)

I am certainly not in favour of people executing police officers. My heart goes out to the victim's family and friends. I am also not in favour of the rogue behaviour exhibited by some Caucasian cops in their let's call it what it is--murder of black individuals. Usually without culpability. If this continues, rage toward all white police will only escalate. That is human nature. Unfortunately, in such an atmosphere, the innocent suffer along with the guilty, and all law enforcement officers risk being tagged with the same brush as the violent segment.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Likely because the percentage of white officers on the force is 80% blacks make up less than 15%, give it time, I'm sure the amount of dead black cops will catch up out number and all will be right with the world for some people.



I suppose April.  Fortunately at times I am glad I am old.  I am beginning to dislike the worlds people.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2015)

I dunno Jim. Each era has it's horrors I think. Within my lifetime I have seen brutality against minorities again and again. Some of it far worse than this. Sadly, we remain a brutal predatory species, in need of a great deal of improvement if we are ever to become civilised.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Cowardly act by a coward.



The words 'coward' and 'cowardly' need to be used much often when reporting these murders. Yes it was a brutal killing but it was also cowardly killing someone from behind or unarmed as in the Virginia killings. Sometimes by using the word the shooter(which I'm guilty of too) almost softens the act making it seem like they are a player in a video game. If the media can use words like brutal or senseless they can find a way to slip in cowardly.

Also perhaps murderer should be substituted for killer when ever possible along with slipping in alleged. Using/over using 'killer' and 'shooter' take away from the criminal nature of their cowardly act in today's world.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am certainly not in favour of people executing police officers. My heart goes out to the victim's family and friends. I am also not in favour of the rogue behaviour exhibited by some Caucasian cops in their let's call it what it is--murder of black individuals. Usually without culpability. If this continues, rage toward all white police will only escalate. That is human nature. Unfortunately, in such an atmosphere, the innocent suffer along with the guilty, and all law enforcement officers risk being tagged with the same brush as the violent segment.





AZ Jim said:


> I suppose April.  Fortunately at times I am glad I am old.  I am beginning to dislike the worlds people.




I think what the person did to this officer was despicable and my sympathies, also, go out to the families.  This disgusting criminal should pay for his crime to the fullest as the law see fit  I take issue with those who want to add on to the growing hate that exist in this country, there's just too much of it as it is, I have to keep remembering there are good people on both sides and no one group of people are all bad due to the hue of their skin color.  I could do like some do and come up with list on a daily basis of the horrific crimes people commit and label them by the race of the individual, I choose not to do that, some seem to revel in this sort of thing.

When I see someone post white office guns down another black or black, thug, (some people's favorite term even for the elderly black person) it's very telling at times.  And yes, it's annoyingly bigoted on both sides depending of course on how it's used to make a point.  Personally, though, some people here can, well nevermind, but, I don't really pay some any mind as I know they are and will always be of a particular viewpoint, but there are one or two people who I respect so, when they say something offensive it does feel a bit hurtful when your hopeful they have a broader mindset and can weigh things from various sides of the coin.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 30, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> The words 'coward' and 'cowardly' need to be used much often when reporting these murders. Yes it was a brutal killing but it was also cowardly killing someone from behind or unarmed as in the Virginia killings. Sometimes by using the word the shooter(which I'm guilty of too) almost softens the act making it seem like they are a player in a video game. If the media can use words like brutal or senseless they can find a way to slip in cowardly.
> 
> Also perhaps murderer should be substituted for killer when ever possible along with slipping in alleged. Using/over using 'killer' and 'shooter' take away from the criminal nature of their cowardly act in today's world.





~Lenore said:


> *Yes the black gangster who shot the white Deputy has been arrested. *




How do we know he was a "gangster"?


----------



## Misty (Aug 30, 2015)

There are many more white people killed by police than black people, so if the white people start assassinating police, they will have a good reason, and it will be understandable for them too?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2015)

Misty, forgive me if I am mistaken, but I think it pertains to why so many black people are unfairly killed by white officers, not the actual number of persons killed by Caucasian police."


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Misty, forgive me if I am mistaken, but I think it pertains to why so many black people are unfairly killed by white officers, not the actual number of persons killed by Caucasian police."



No mistake, people having a reason for executing police wasn't on the table. I don't recall anyone saying it was justifiable to kill police no matter how many people black, white or other they've executed unjustly according to anyone's standards.  It's 
preposterous to think it's ok to do so.  

But if we were going to go by numbers, the stats would say blacks more so disproportionately killed under similar circumstance according to the numbers when you take into account the number of whites and blacks in similar.  Look it up if so interested in facts and not whims.


----------



## Misty (Aug 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Misty, forgive me if I am mistaken, but I think it pertains to why so many black people are unfairly killed by white officers, not the actual number of persons killed by Caucasian police."



Shalimar, my post was pertaining to another post stating "I know we don't always look at things this way but with so many cops killing so many blacks across the country isn' it only logical, maybe fair that more blacks would be killing more police when the opportunity arises. What's good for the goose is good for the gander." 

My heart and prayers go out to the family....Very sad.  All lives should matter, including lawmen. There are many, many dedicated officers, who help protect us, and they deserve our respect. 

Thanks for your response, Shalimar.


----------



## imp (Aug 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I just found this, and it says fewer than 5% of the slain officers were black.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...illed-in-the-line-of-duty-racial-demographics



What percentage of officers overall are black?   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2015)

Misty, you are most welcome. Thank you for clarifying your post for me.


----------



## ~Lenore (Aug 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How do we know he was a "gangster"?



*Living just a short distance from Houston, I get Houston news.  The murderer's criminal record has been reported on TV news repeatedly.

But he is really innocent, just another innocent black man being accused wrongly.  He mother says he is innocent, "he was here at home with me when this shooting took place."  

So the fact that he was seen at the shooting and the gun that was used to kill the Deputy was recovered at his mother's house is not enough proof to over ride his mother's statement of his innocence.
*


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Living just a short distance from Houston, I get Houston news.  The murderer's criminal record has been reported on TV news repeatedly.
> 
> But he is really innocent, just another innocent black man being accused wrongly.  He mother says he is innocent, "he was here at home with me when this shooting took place."
> 
> ...


Pretty convincing evidence of guilt I would say.


----------



## ~Lenore (Aug 31, 2015)

*I have a son and a grandson who are working for the Texas Department of Corrections at a prison near here.  They both wear uniforms that look just like police uniforms going to and from from work.  The possibility of either one of them needing to stop and put gas in their trucks on the way to or from work is very possible.  They are in uniform and they are both white. 

  I find it a very new and disturbing type of hate crime.   I doubt it will be called that though.*


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *I have a son and a grandson who are working for the Texas Department of Corrections at a prison near here.  They both wear uniforms that look just like police uniforms going to and from from work.  The possibility of either one of them needing to stop and put gas in their trucks on the way to or from work is very possible.  They are in uniform and they are both white.
> 
> I find it a very new and disturbing type of hate crime.   I doubt it will be called that though.*



I have two cousins both now retired who worked for DOJ in Texas at the Ellis unit in Huntsville.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2015)

I have nephews, uncles, who drive in areas where profiling is standard, I find it disturbing to think any given moment they could be shot and murdered if any movement they make while reaching for their license could be misinterpret.  So what's the point of this.  I also have a nephew and niece working for law enforcement who could be killed for any given reason just because they wear a uniform.   I've been stalked by a guy who had worked in the department of corrections.  I could go on about numerous bad encounters and turn this into an us against them sort of nonsensical bash fest so is there a point.  

Are we going to turn everything into a black white issue now.  An officer lost his life at the hand of a coward as some aptly called him, what is it some are calling for here turn back to the your good ole days or something when officers and others could do and say anything you want to a black person and no one would bat an eye.  

How about we ask the mods for one free for all day.  

PS....As an added note, I hope all our loved ones stay safe and continue living productive fulfilled lives seeing each other as human beings deserving of the same rights and courteous treatment we want for ourselves and others..


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I have nephews, uncles, who drive in areas where profiling is standard, I find it disturbing to think any given moment they could be shot and murdered if any movement they make while reaching for their licence could be misinterpret.  So what's the point of this.  I also have a nephew and niece working for law enforcement who could be killed for any given reason just because they wear a uniform.   I've been stalked by a guy who had worked in the department of corrections.  I could go on about numerous bad encounters and turn this into an us against them sort of nonsensical bash fest so is there a point.
> 
> Are we going to turn everything into a black white issue now.  An officer lost his life at the hand of a coward as some aptly called him, what is it some are calling for here turn back to the your good ole days or something when officers and others could do and say anything you want to a black person and no one would bat an eye.
> 
> ...



Well said, April.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2015)

Eloquently put, April.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

Love me some April.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 31, 2015)

Suspect will plead not guilty/per court appointed lawyers and is being held without bail/bond. Video shows him shooting the deputy in the back of the head first then firing an additional 14 shots. Evidence probably will include video and matching shell casings. 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-08-31-11-39-24


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2015)

The murder suspect was found to be mentally incompetent when being tried for another charge in 2012.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...illness-declared-incompetent-stand-trial.html

Here comes the insanity defense. But he hasn't admitted to anything yet and his mom has changed her story. And for an insane guy he knew to get the gun out of the truck and off his person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2015)

Cops are safer now than they were in the 1970s, less cop killings now, just more exaggerated media coverage.  http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2015/01/14...ne-in-killings-of-police-officers-since-1970s


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Cops are safer now than they were in the 1970s, less cop killings now, just more exaggerated media coverage.  http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2015/01/14...ne-in-killings-of-police-officers-since-1970s



Civilians shot by police declined but at a slower rate. But they also note the lack of data due to the way lethal force is recorded and reported. My guess medical advances has saved the life of many shot since the 70s. Also how many police were shot at but didn't die or a bullet proof vest stopped a bullet. Due to the national coverage what would've been a local or regional story decades ago can amplify or distort a story because it does or does not fit a particular narrative.


----------

